# Rifle reloading



## SCW (Jan 7, 2013)

I am trying to reload some once fired rifle ammo. I have tried both .270 and 30-06 cases. I am using a Lyman press and lyman dies. The cases have been cleaned and lubed. When I try to re-size/de-prime them, they will go in the die until about 1/2" is remaining out. Then it gets really hard to get them to move any farther. I have not forced one in all the way as I don't want to ruin the die. Any ideas as to why the cases will not got in the re-sizing die. They are once fired by myself. I have used this press to reload many pistol cases with no problems. Thank you


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Shoot some oil into the die and then try to eaaasssseee the case into it. In and out until it goes all the way up...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Not saying this is your issue, but I have run into 30.06 military brass with Berdan primer pockets instead of Box primers pockets. I have broken a few primer pins myself with Berdan primer pockets not having a center flash hole. If not, still something to watch out for if your a brass rat at shooting ranges where I use to find my brass!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

make sure you get a little lube inside the case neck. What kind of lube do you use and how are you applying it?


----------



## SCW (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for the ideas. I will try the case neck lube as I did not do that. Any recommendations on which neck lube is the best and easiest to use? The cases are not military brass so that is not the problem. I di clean and lube the dies before starting. Keep the ideas coming. Thank you


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What lube are you using on the case itself. I used the old lube and pad in the past, then went to spray on. I had gauling with the spray on and now use Imperial Sizing Wax.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I use the same lube I lube the rest of the case to lube inside the neck with a nylon neck brush. I used to use the lube and pad, then switched to OneShot until I ruined a set of dies, now I use Dillon spray lube, it seems to work well, I spray the neck brush with it and do the inside of the necks.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i have only ever used one shot and never had a problem. if you dont let them sit for a minute or two after spraying is where i have heard issues coming from


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was wondering what SCW uses for lube. It sounds like a lube problem to me.


----------

